# Not you normal photo quiz .



## ColRay (Feb 5, 2013)

Not you normal photo quiz .
What is this a photograph of ?
How was it taken and type of camera used?
and how long was the exposure ?



photo sharing websites
Colin


----------



## ceeboy14 (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh let's see...hmmmmmmmmm, pinhole camera, maybe of a landscape perhaps through a window with sheer curtains pulled to the side. I'd guess a 6 to 8 second exposure. Pinhole is probably one of thoose body cap jobs that Freestyle sells on a cheesy old D40 or the likes. Just a guess.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 5, 2013)

6 or 7 days, bases on the number of sun trails I can see. Probably a pinhole camera with photographic paper in it, solarizing as it goes. I confess that I am puzzled by the reflected sun trails at the top. Is this a diffraction effect? In general there seem to be a number of flare-like properties going on, which is not consistent with the pinhole.

Perhaps it was done with a lens and a very very think ND filter? I don't think so, though.

The apparent clouds along the bottom are not, I think they are trees, and I think we may be looking through a window which may be creating the flare-like effects.


----------



## runnah (Feb 5, 2013)

amolitor said:


> 6 or 7 days, bases on the number of sun trails I can see. Probably a pinhole camera with photographic paper in it, solarizing as it goes. I confess that I am puzzled by the reflected sun trails at the top. Is this a diffraction effect? In general there seem to be a number of flare-like properties going on, which is not consistent with the pinhole.
> 
> Perhaps it was done with a lens and a very very think ND filter? I don't think so, though.
> 
> The apparent clouds along the bottom are not, I think they are trees, and I think we may be looking through a window which may be creating the flare-like effects.



What he said.


----------



## ColRay (Feb 5, 2013)

amolitor is just about spot on.

pinhole solargraphy 
photographic paper in a tin can
10 day exposure

I thing the  reflected is from the un-painted can


----------



## XitzpatX (Feb 5, 2013)

ColRay said:


> amolitor is just about spot on.
> 
> pinhole solargraphy
> photographic paper in a tin can
> ...



You can go well beyond 10 days, I have a few cans outside that have a goal of 6 months


----------



## MK3Brent (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.thephoblographer.com/2013/01/13/making-a-six-month-pinhole-exposure-from-a-beer-can/


----------

